
AB5: Who is there to advocate for regular software developers? - nostradamus
As a software developer consultant who is being badly hit by AB5, it struck me how established entities and professions with clout were able to get exclusions for their members (dentists, ieee members etc). It struck me that absolutely no powerful entity exists for software developers - I don&#x27;t necessarily mean a union, just no one , powerful, professional body to advocate in a situation like AB5. The tech companies were absolutely silent, and everyone else was looking after their own.
======
neptunedesert
I've wondered the same. Might be possible for form an organization. Would need
legal help as well to lobby for our group.

As far as being a software dev consultant under AB5, this is the best resource
I've found on how to go about it, though I found it a bit to put together:

[https://insight.ieeeusa.org/articles/california-bill-
ab-5-th...](https://insight.ieeeusa.org/articles/california-bill-
ab-5-threatens-consultants/)

